# Run, Run, Run Around, I Run Around! Spades, Drum, Cobia.



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

The last two days were beautiful! I had not used ones of my my skis for a couple of months, so I put it through the numbers covering 190 miles in two days. From all over the lower Chesapeake Bay to 20 miles off shore of Virginia Beach. Here are just a couple of the the things I saw or caught. 


Lots of Spadefish at The Chesapeake Light Tower. I jumped in yesterday and speared a couple for dinner.




Cape Henry Light





New Point Comfort Light.



Hundreds of Rays in the shallows around the light.





Old Point Comfort Light on Fort Monroe.



Pretty boat heading out by Fort Monroe.



Watched these guys reel in a nice Red Drum in open waters off of Virginia Beach. I caught and lost two Cobia in the same area, saw over thirty.





Saw lots of Military Craft around.

Walk like a butterfly sting like the Navy Ship Wasp!



Yes the Navy does have Jet Skis. Here are two "Navy Support" guys working with some special boats. They were on Yamaha SUV 1200's, I have four of these. Still my favorite PWC.






I spent a lot of time in these thirty years ago.



I took Doug of North Carolina out on a trip this week. Now he is looking to buy one for himself.



I am so glad I put this 1200 Davit off of my driveway a couple years ago. It make it easy to shuffle my jet skis around to different trailers.



Of course I took pictures of some of the wild life I saw.


Chickadee heading back to the house on my dock.



My 22 pond Maine **** cat is thinking "Show Me The Fish"!



This crab on my dock was trying to scare me with his shadow.



Lots of Black Skimmers.



Close up I took of a pelican.




Oyster Catcher.



Sea turtle off of Virginia Beach.



Tern looking for lunch.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice pica as always.

I had a Maine **** I rescued as a kitten from the commuter train station, named him Hobo; best cat I ever had. Someday like to get another.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Brian, Lets hear more about the Cobia! So they are up this far?


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I saw a lot of them 1 mile off of Virginia Beach, I lost two that were on briefly. So yes I would say they are here.


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Brian are the red drum running inshore yet?


----------



## JacksonTclark (Oct 24, 2013)

When I grow up I wish to be like you. You really have a blessed life.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks! I would say yes the Drum are inshore now.


----------



## Larrymore (Jul 29, 2014)

Great pic of the M80 Stiletto.


----------



## Larrymore (Jul 29, 2014)

Here's the story behind what the Stiletto was doing off Va. Beach http://www.secnav.navy.mil/innovation/Pages/2015/06/AdaptiveForcePackages.aspx


----------



## Blue_Dog_Man (Jun 4, 2015)

Long time lurker and new poster here. Great pics as usual Brian. If you ever need company, I'd love to check it out from a ski. BDM


----------



## Adam Kovacs (May 25, 2015)

Wow, So lucky i would love to try fishing from a jet ski, Even being out on one !!! lucky . glad the fishing was great !


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Such great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------

